# looking for bands to play in Montana



## Jessi (May 22, 2014)

Booking shows in Montana, need bands


----------



## Jessi (May 22, 2014)

My friend here books bands to play shows in town fun way to make a few bucks and help expand the music scene here.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2014)

moved the thread to the music section and changed the title slightly to reflect the subject better.


----------



## Jessi (May 23, 2014)

OK awsome thank you.


----------

